# clearance equestrian Leigh? other tack shops?



## xxcharlottexx (28 June 2014)

I'm after some new riding boots as my ariats now have holes in.
Was going to go to Robinsons. Was having a look online at other places to go and came across clearance equestrian in Leigh. Has anyone been. Is it any good?
Any other decent places to go not to far from bolton? 
I would buy online but as I have quite big feet they can often be to long for me so want a place with a good selection to try on.
Thanks


----------



## neddy man (28 June 2014)

RIDEAWAY. Nr York ,maybe to far for you .See their web site ,fair prices, good stock, knowledgeable staff who are very helpful but not pushy .


----------



## noodle_ (28 June 2014)

never heard of them...

do they have  a website??

rideaway are good too


----------



## xxcharlottexx (28 June 2014)

York too far I'm afraid. No website just a shop it appears.  It's not to far so I guess nothing ventured, nothing gained!


----------



## neddy man (29 June 2014)

the website is "www.rideaway.co.uk"  sign on as a member and you can purchase  all products of the website, delivery is very efficient and can be to your home ,or workplace ,or anywhere.


----------



## Elsiecat (29 June 2014)

Despite the fact I used to live around the corner from Leigh for a good few years, I've never heard Clearance Equestrian?
I've seen that the tack shop in Tyldesley is re-opening over the next few days.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (29 June 2014)

What's the tack shop in Tyldesley called Elsiecat? Went to Robinsons today. Typically the only boots that I liked that fitted properly  were the ariat glaciers. Need to get saving a few pennies :-(


----------



## Elsiecat (29 June 2014)

xxcharlottexx said:



			What's the tack shop in Tyldesley called Elsiecat? Went to Robinsons today. Typically the only boots that I liked that fitted properly  were the ariat glaciers. Need to get saving a few pennies :-(
		
Click to expand...

Mares R Us.. I think the facebook page is Mares R Back or something similar. 
What about Hope Valley? Thats not a million miles away


----------



## BlairandAzria (29 June 2014)

Naylors in Rochdale has a good selection they had some on sale last week too ( unfortunately for me in larger sizes I'm a midget size 4, but you might find a bargain)


----------



## xxcharlottexx (30 June 2014)

Thanks il give them a call and see what they have in


----------



## fuzzle (30 June 2014)

Tails equine but it is near Congelton cheshire, they have a shop as well as a 2nd hand section find some fab bargins there!!!  there is also a equine car boot on the 19th July so maybe a good idear to travel the distance  if you can wait that long xxx


----------

